
Ask HN: Creating a data-driven culture? - tixocloud
Anyone has any ideas or experience trying to shift the culture from traditional, off-the-cuff thinking to a one that&#x27;s more data-driven? We&#x27;re rolling out new technology and while we love it ourselves, we&#x27;d love to also help the organization adopt it.
======
thebarrywe
I think it starts with a codified culture. At least, that was the case when I
was at Netflix.

~~~
tixocloud
What if the culture isn't like that to begin with?

